# EDC forum down?



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone else getting errors? Thanks


----------



## shinank (Feb 13, 2009)

I am too.


----------



## matt0 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah same here....


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, just wanted to make sure. And :welcome:shinank.


----------



## shinank (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks. My FP. I have been lurking for a few weeks.


----------



## coloradogps (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## bltkmt (Feb 13, 2009)

Hopefully Jon didn't have to shut it down...


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 13, 2009)

bltkmt said:


> Hopefully Jon didn't have to shut it down...


I thought and thinking the same... I remember reading a post over there about that, but that was from a few months ago... But then it was bumped saying he was border lined..... I really hope not!


----------



## zenlunatic (Feb 13, 2009)

Its back! Its back its back its back...


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeap it is.... But why are there posts for today with times of 9 oclock.... 11,12.... and around there.... that time it was down for us. :shrug:


----------



## Aristotle (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like something happenned as of today/now. I thought it may go down but now its taking me to a new site/same url and it doesnt look like EDC Forums...

Anybody know what's up?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 24, 2010)

I came here to specifically ask why it wanted me to enter a customer order when I clicked anything.

Goes to try again....


Okay now it's just down. 

EDIT: It is but one of the sites I visit most often!


----------



## Dizos (Feb 24, 2010)

Jon is deploying new forum software. Hang tight!


----------



## jeeves (Feb 24, 2010)

This has been in the pipe for a time now.:twothumbs

Be patient, edcf shall return in a shiny new format. Not sure how long it could be down though.:shrug:


----------



## Aristotle (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the clarity Guys-

I knew EDC may go down for a bit/while but didnt expect such changes.

O


----------



## carrot (Feb 24, 2010)

What Dizos said! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm getting sick of changes!

British Blades got destroyed!

While I was on the road with a laptop I could not log in to EDC F. It was user name and password stuff. 

Just ran into the same stuff over there.

Hope this ain't the death of EDCF....


----------



## carrot (Feb 24, 2010)

No, it isn't going anywhere. EDCF is transitioning from SMF (which gave Jon a lot of issues) to VB (which CPF uses), so the forum experience will be much smoother soon! I'll miss SMF but with all the problems Jon was getting it'll be better this way.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Feb 24, 2010)

I think this is why Jon posted the thread last week regarding valid email accounts so folks can get their passwords reset after the transition.

rich


----------



## Ajax517 (Feb 25, 2010)

Was there an ETA on this operation?

I'm starting to suffer from withdrawal...


----------



## carrot (Feb 25, 2010)

Jon being Jon, did not wish to promise anything, knowing the move would be complicated and take time.


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 25, 2010)

Hope Jon can get things up and running soon, the best of luck to him! Need my EDCF fix...


----------



## drzeller (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't realize how much I needed a daily EDC fix until it wasn't available.

D.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 25, 2010)

bigfoot said:


> Hope Jon can get things up and running soon, the best of luck to him! Need my EDCF fix...


 
I got a look at the new forum layout yesterday. I keep a link to EDC forums in my Favorites. Link didn't work yesterday. Typed the URL, got sent to a page that mentioned that the layout was now old. Found a link to the new one, but only moderators and Admins could log-on.

Now I just get the same message everyone else does. From what I saw, the new layout looked nice. Hopefully it'll be up soon. Glad I scored an Atwood original Prybaby before the forums went off-line.


----------



## ToNIX (Feb 25, 2010)

Still down since yesterday! Hope it comes back soon


----------



## Greta (Feb 25, 2010)

Jon is a brave man! The new vBulletin version that he is going to is so buggy! I'm still waiting for it to be stable before I even attempt to upgrade... and he is doing an _import_ of a different software altogether into that version?!?!? ... I hope he has some professional help with that. It's not something I would attempt on my own.. if at all.. :eeksign:


----------



## carrot (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, that's what I've been hearing from Jon... the new vB is apparently very buggy and is giving him some fun "issues."


----------



## rev. chuck (Feb 25, 2010)

I having withdrawals already :mecry:


----------



## zenlunatic (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow... Ive my life back now. JK I love EDCF


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 26, 2010)

Greta has it right!

Here is the deal with VB as I understand it.
VB used to be owned by a different company who did a great job and made awesome software. A little while back VB was sold to another company who does mainly internet marketing and the quality of the product dropped as a result. The new releases are often filled with bugs which are patched afterward. The newest version (the one that EDCF is going to 4.0.2) just came out the other day and is proving to be a real hassle getting patched and doing fixes. As Greta mentioned, not only is EDCF upgrading software, but switching from one software company to another. To make matters worse yet, EDCF was SMF version 1.1.4, which was not supported to transfer over, so before transferring to VB, it had to be first upgraded to 1.1.9.
Basically, it's just taking a lot longer than it would have taken if the software was more polished.

Right now everything is in the process of being moved over. If all goes well (no more hiccups) EDCF should be back some time tomorrow.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2010)

carrot said:


> Yes, that's what I've been hearing from Jon... the new vB is apparently very buggy and is giving him some fun "issues."


 
I enjoy EDC Forums nearly as much as I do CPF. But I honestly feel sorry for Jon. His bad luck seems to get worse. Here's hoping everything works out. 

(Ironically, unlike EDCF, CPF lacks a fingers-crossed smiley.)


----------



## Jeff9266 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update - hope that Jon is able to work out the issues with the transition to the new software.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 26, 2010)

WHoa its still down for me. Anyone else?


----------



## watt4 (Feb 26, 2010)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> British Blades got destroyed!





what happened there?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2010)

KDOG3 said:


> WHoa its still down for me. Anyone else?


 
Yup, still down. :sigh:


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 26, 2010)

The forum is going to be OK. The threads and users made it over.

This was a major major bear to tackle. There is quite a bit more to do but the data is intact.

I will be having to get all the settings done manually such as permissions and get rebuild some groups. 

There is going to a ton of cutting and pasting and editing. Even though that is going to take a ton of hours I am at the point I know the forum will be good. 

I will need to get the hosting company to do one thing for me as well. If all of this is done before midnight I will reopen the forum then. If it is going to be after midnight I will continue to work on odds and ends and open it Saturday morning.

I can tell you I don't want to ever tackle moving an SMF forum that has all kinds of hacks to vB again. Oh what a headache.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 26, 2010)

They changed BB so that I can't find anything like I used to.

Kinda resembles KnifeForums in a way, but I have KF figured out.


----------



## carrot (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for taking such good care of EDCF Jon, I look forward to its grand reopening.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2010)

carrot said:


> Thanks for taking such good care of EDCF Jon, I look forward to its grand reopening.


 
Ha! First one to post a *+1 *on that.

Thank You Jon for the much appreciated update.


----------



## D.B. (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I've developed a nervous tick from not being to log on for the last couple days...


----------



## Boy SureFire (Feb 26, 2010)

:hairpull: I'M FREAKING OUT!!!...Oh wait, never mind the UPS man & USPS carrier just left me new toys. 
Good luck Jon, and do ring if you need any help/support.


----------



## Kardolf (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for the hard work, Jon! Can't wait to see what you've put together! I jsut wish there was some way I could help.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well glad to know it will be ok. I've must've checked it like 50 times today... LOL.


----------



## lauriek (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update Jon, we were getting worried!

LOL @ Boy Surefire. That was me yesterday, mmmmmm Talonite...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 27, 2010)

Still working on things.

I think I forgot to go to bed the last couple of nights 

It will be open sometime on Saturday.


----------



## gadgetguy35 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dude, I am having serious withdrawals. At least being deprived of EDCF has made me go out and read other forums. I haven't posted on knifeforums in quite some time, and my account here has gone largely unused. I hope to get back into all of them, but I sure wish EDCF was back!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 27, 2010)

JonSidneyB said:


> Still working on things.
> 
> I think I forgot to go to bed the last couple of nights
> 
> It will be open sometime on Saturday.



Jon, thanks for all your hard work. 

Dont kill yourself, we will just look for a new light to buy in the time being.:thumbsup:



Seriously, thanks. I do not have bit of experience of what you are doing but it seems like its a real PITA. Heck, I have a problem getting music on my ipod.


----------



## D.B. (Feb 27, 2010)

Any of you guys that are having withdrawals should know that the link to the forum store IS working, so you can fill that void by doing a little shopping at JS Burly's until EDCF is back up and running again...


----------



## carrot (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh hey, DB you beat me to it. I was going to say that...


----------



## texascarl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking forward to the re-opening - thanks again for all your hard work Jon.


----------



## *JP (Feb 27, 2010)

I have to tell you guys I have been checking out the site several times a day too. I have been drinking red bulls to get my fix  Great Community over there and here. Alot of folks seem to have dual citizenship! I can't even begin to imagine all the work that goes into maintaining a forum but Jon and the other mods rock!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 27, 2010)

I am waiting for the host to get back with me. While I am waiting there are still some things I can do.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Feb 28, 2010)

lauriek said:


> Thanks for the update Jon, we were getting worried!
> 
> LOL @ Boy Surefire. That was me yesterday, mmmmmm Talonite...


1+ John thanks for all your hard work, and dedication (you too Greta) to all of us hopeless junkies.

Soooo which carrier were you?  Ohhh you meant you were freaking out, and stopped after getting new toys... Is just me or is the Delica 4 Wave @ JSB's store taunting my wallet (I don't need it besides there's a new 7" Kabar just 4" from my hand...Must have Delica oo.


----------



## Blackhatch (Feb 28, 2010)

edcf still down for me


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Give it a try now.

There is still work to do but we should be functional.

I am sure I will be getting a list of things from people telling me about the things not working yet.


----------



## Stormdrane (Feb 28, 2010)

My old password didn't work, so I used the 'Forgot password..' function and it sent me a new one. I used it and it worked, but I get this message and can't do anything else:

You have been banned for the following reason:
No reason was specified.
Date the ban will be lifted: Never 



:devil:


----------



## jsmitty1967 (Feb 28, 2010)

Same thing happend to me. I am glad to see I am not the only one. I was getting worried there for a minute!


----------



## lauriek (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm getting that message also! Scary! Although I'm 99.9% certain I didn't do anything to incur that...


----------



## carrot (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, looks like Jon decided to make it easy on himself and the rest of us moderators and just ban all users before any problems occurred!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm for REAL banned from Blade Forums.

I KNOW I haven't done anything to get banned from EDCF!


----------



## maz3esp (Feb 28, 2010)

I just got in!!! I had to also do the forgot password link.. I found it in the FAQ section it all worked fine... The new format looks sweet...:thumbsup:


----------



## TECENG (Feb 28, 2010)

Awwww....I'm still banned. I guess I just have to wait my turn to play.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone getting the banned message.

Send me an email here. I can fix it. I found that others installs had this same problem

[email protected]


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 28, 2010)

It seems you don't show up as banned from my point of view until I reset the password yet it will send you the message before that.

This is not affecting all members and I can get it fixed if you message me.


----------



## TECENG (Feb 28, 2010)

Fixed now, thanks Jon. That was fast!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 28, 2010)

The banned problem I think has been fixed


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 28, 2010)

I sent for password. It says my user name is different from what I thought it was. Even if I use that user name and the password I'm fairly sure I was using before, I can't get in.

I'll be sending an email Jon.


----------



## Essexman (Feb 28, 2010)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'm getting sick of changes!
> 
> British Blades got destroyed!


 
Oh come on, that's a bit strong! 

Fair do's it has changed a lot, but not destroyed one bit. Your post makes it sound like it's dead and gone. :sick2:



watt4 said:


> what happened there?


 
BB upgraded it's software and it's layout, there were a few ups and downs, but it's all OK now.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 28, 2010)

Stormdrane said:


> My old password didn't work, so I used the 'Forgot password..' function and it sent me a new one. I used it and it worked . . .


 
I had to do the same thing. But instead of a ban message, I got a message telling me that the forums don't recognize my e-mail address anymore. :shrug:

Filled in the fields for contacting an admin., so I guess I'll be waiting a bit longer. :sigh:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 28, 2010)

JonSidneyB said:


> The banned problem I think has been fixed


 
My problem was fixed as well. Thank you, Jon.

I appreciate it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 28, 2010)

Jon replied to my PM and I got in! It will take some getting used to...


----------



## mikel81 (Feb 28, 2010)

I saw the new layout for a day but couldn't do anything, now it is not even loading for me 

I miss you guys :wave:


f5f5f5f5f5


----------



## Boy SureFire (Feb 28, 2010)

After a password reset it was working fine earlier ("was" being the key word here), but now it won't even load:sick2:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2010)

Boy SureFire said:


> After a password reset it was working fine earlier ("was" being the key word here), but now it won't even load:sick2:


 
Yup, just like the Stock Market, EDCF is down again. 

I'll make an @$$ out of myself and assume that there were one too many nagging issues present, and that Jon decided it would be best to take the site down to work on those issues.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Mar 1, 2010)

IT'S BACK UP!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2010)

Boy SureFire said:


> IT'S BACK UP!!!


 
Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## mikel81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sweet, I'm in!

Thanks Jon and everyone.:twothumbs


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 1, 2010)

*...and I can't log into EDCF anymore.*

It won't take my password, and when I try to reset my password, the Captcha challenge fails every single time, even when I use audio instead of blurred text. The login system is just flat out f***ing broken.

I wish I knew more about what it takes to run a forum, so I could be in a better position to criticise.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: ...and I can't log into EDCF anymore.*

I was having similar problems yesterday, and emailed Jon. He replied back and had me fixed up within 15 minutes. I'm not saying he can do this everytime, but I know he is working his tail off to smooth things out for everybody. 

Send him an email and go play with your lights for awhile, or  and give him a chance to catch his breath. Jon is a good guy and he'll get you taken care of. 

Good luck,

Rich


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Mar 1, 2010)

Had a problem logging in. Sent Jon an email. Literally in 5 mins I had a response and problem fixed! 

Thanks Jon




O yah, Jon...... GET SOME SLEEP!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2010)

Poor Jon.

If I was a bunny, I'd cut off one of my feet and send it to him with a note saying "You need this more than I do."


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay, it's messed up, again. 

*EDIT ~*

Nevermind, it's up again.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 2, 2010)

Kelly was right that this software is buggy. It can all be fixed but it was not ready for prime time.

As some things are worked on it will be brought up and down. These will be brief but annoying.

Most of the stuff that has been going on is not the stuff the user generally sees. The things the users can see start Tuesday evening.

Quite a few people are asking for features to be added but I have to have it working and stable first.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 2, 2010)

The update is appreciated. Thanks, Jon.

Once again we learn it's just best to listen to Greta.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 2, 2010)

I have yet to find a way to get to my subscribed threads. Otherwise it works OK for me.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 3, 2010)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I have yet to find a way to get to my subscribed threads. Otherwise it works OK for me.


 
Same here.

I just click onto "New Posts," and then I look through them for the envelope icons with the little green arrow in one corner. Those are the threads I'm subscribed to.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 5, 2010)

Greta said:


> Jon is a brave man! The new vBulletin version that he is going to is so buggy! I'm still waiting for it to be stable before I even attempt to upgrade... and he is doing an _import_ of a different software altogether into that version?!?!? ... I hope he has some professional help with that. It's not something I would attempt on my own.. if at all.. :eeksign:



No actually not brave, just amazingly stupid for not checking into how many bugs there is this version.


----------



## watt4 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jon, you could have converted to version 3.8 like CPF uses. buying a 4.0 license gets access to 3.8.
might be too late now.

I didn't see the version mentioned on EDCF till it was already done.


----------



## bltkmt (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone else having trouble getting into EDCF today?


----------



## samwise (Aug 3, 2010)

I was having problems earlier but im back in now.


----------



## Stormdrane (Aug 3, 2010)

It's working for me...


----------



## GeneticAnomaly (Aug 3, 2010)

Working fine for me too :twothumbs


----------



## carrot (Aug 3, 2010)

Was down earlier this morning for me but seems fine now. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveT (Apr 2, 2011)

Necropost...but relevant? I can't get EDC Forums today - getting "cannot find server."


----------



## Melders (Apr 2, 2011)

it seems to be down for me as well


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2011)

Good news, guys.

She's back, up & running.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Dec 7, 2011)

EDC Forums currently down for me. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Kardolf (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah. It seemed to go down earlier this evening. I was in the middle browsing, and it crashed just as I went to the Buy/Sell/Trade section. Probably a good thing for me.

I'm sure they will be working on it to get it running again soon.


----------



## HotWire (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.checksite.us/ Enter the complete URL and this site will check if the site is up/down.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 7, 2011)

I just used checked using the link saved in my "Favorites."

Yup, still down.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 7, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> I just used checked using the link saved in my "Favorites."
> 
> Yup, still down.



Only slightly ironic considering the 'discussion' you were having there yesterday


----------



## RepProdigious (Dec 7, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Only slightly ironic considering the 'discussion' you were having there yesterday



You mean about how crappy the stability of CPF was compared to EDCF never being offline?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 7, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 7, 2011)

That's not the discussion I was having. But you guys know how it is. Amazing the types of rumors, gossip, and innuendo that flies around.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 8, 2011)

I ain't been able to get on EDC for 2 days. Must be busted really bad.

....I think I'll go and eat some worms while I wait.... :sick2:


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 8, 2011)

It was actually up a few hours ago, then crashed again.


----------

